# The T ISFP or F ISTP.



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

A bit of both? Its a long read but i made it a bit interesting

ISTP


*ISTPs have a compelling drive to understand the way things work.*They're good at logical analysis, and like to use it on practical concerns. They typically have strong powers of reasoning, although they're *not interested in theories or concepts unless they can see a practical application. They like to take things apart and see the way they work.*
Undoubtedly, i take great interest in researching machines and how they work. Speaking from my past I've had a 'mangonel catapult' 'bow and arrow' and 'ropes and pulleys' phase. I can say i;ve gone and build all of them after researching them extensively. I was interested in them mainly because i could build them with materials aroudn the house and they were relatively easy to understand and build


ISTPs have an adventuresome spirit. They are attracted to motorcycles, airplanes, sky diving, surfing, etc. They thrive on action, and are usually fearless. ISTPs are fiercely independent, needing to have the space to make their own decisions about their next step. They do not believe in or follow rules and regulations, as this would prohibit their ability to "do their own thing". Their *sense of adventure* and desire for constant action makes ISTPs prone to becoming bored rather quickly.
Well i'm not interested in motorcycles,airplanes,sky diving,surfing. I have diving off tall platforms into water. I've done it. I got the adrenaline. I hated it really. I didn't see how that was entertaining. More adventurous than most people in that i like to explore the outdoors. Everyones in the motal room watching tv. "Ok well i'm going going to fuck off and explore that forested areas and river down there and walk around random farmland area. Will be back in about an hour or so"
Do i thrive on action? Well not at sports. Except for sports where you shoot people. Be it wads of paper or paintballs and running around in a forest. 


*ISTPs are loyal to their causes and beliefs, and are firm believers that people should be treated with equity and fairness. Although they do not respect the rules of the "System", they follow their own rules and guidelines for behavior faithfully. They will not take part in something which violates their personal laws. ISTPs are extremely loyal and faithful to their "brothers".*
I wouldn't hesitate to break the law for something i truly believe in. Though i'm no rebel. I'll try and negotiate reasonably. My guidelines follows the local laws pretty much anyway. Tenacious defence though for things/people which are worthy of defending. 

*ISTPs like and need to spend time alone, because this is when they can sort things out in their minds most clearly*. They absorb large quantities of impersonal facts from the external world, and sort through those facts, making judgments, when they are alone.
I cant draw stuff too well when i'm at school. I do better at home.

*ISTPs are action-oriented people. They like to be up and about, doing things.* They are not people to sit behind a desk all day and do long-range planning. Adaptable and spontaneous, they respond to what is immediately before them. They usually have strong technical skills, and can be effective technical leaders. They focus on details and practical things. They have an excellent sense of expediency and grasp of the details which enables them to make quick, effective decisions.
Reading is only the start. Creating/doing is the next part

ISTPs avoid making judgments based on personal values - they feel that judgments and decisions should be made impartially, based on the fact. They are not naturally tuned in to how they are affecting others. They do not pay attention to their own feelings, and even distrust them and try to ignore them, because they have difficulty distinguishing between emotional reactions and value judgments. This may be a problem area for many ISTPs.
A tough one. I often make make judgements based on personal values. OR at least i think i do. You wouldn't describe me as a 'cold' robot judging person. Reason why its a tough one is that i find pure emotional acts a bit fucked up. Have you ever seen a dude try and flirt with a girl. Its horrible, even if he is successful. Its crude as shit. I would never do that, 'fall to that level'. Maybe that explains a lot... 


An ISTP who is over-stressed may exhibit rash emotional outbursts of anger, or on the other extreme may be overwhelmed by emotions and feelings which they feel compelled to share with people (often inappropriately). An ISTP who is down on themself will foray into the world of value judgments - a place which is not natural for the ISTP - *and judge themself by their inability to perform some task.* They will then approach the task in a grim emotional state, expecting the worst.
Mout block out that thought!. Though its hard to do that when almost everything important that you do is judged. Failure creates stress which in turn lowers you moral which makes you suck at doing stuff. Its really easy to get the 'I'm not good at anything' thought in your head

ISTPs are excellent in a crisis situations. They're usually good athletes, and have very good hand-eye coordination. They are good at following through with a project, and tying up loose ends. They usually don't have much trouble with school, because they are introverts who can think logically. They are usually patient individuals, although they may be prone to occasional emotional outbursts due to their inattention to their own feelings.
Terrible hand eye co ordination. I hate pressure. Now combine these two in a team sports situation. Pressure from your team to do well with my natural ability to fuck up and of uncordination. I find it easy to knuckle down and do work, mainly because there's nothing better to do. 
That said though, one of my most memorable and favourite memories was paintball in the forest years ago. It was fun because of the risks involved. Not dangerous but it was exciting. We were all sort of scared to shit by being hit by a paint ball for the first time but that added to the risk. I knew it would hurt but i knew it wouldn't kill me. 

ISTPs have a lot of natural ability which makes them good at many different kinds of things. However, they are happiest when they are * centred in action-oriented tasks which require detailed logical analysis and technical skill*. They take pride in their ability to take the next correct step.
No i had shit all natural ability. I work hard and achieve above average or mediocrity. I'm the guy that works hard in class but generally does pretty mediocre. I only got good at drawing because it was fun. My artistic abilities are limited. I can draw tanks with perspective effects but drawing a single man using foreshortening techniques for the limbs is a challenge. Can be seen clearly in a picture i draw that involved a tank and soldiers running beside it. The markers would probably be like "wow this guy must be some sort of tank designer, he can draw tanks but he cant draw people for shit" All my ability comes from hours of practice which is generated from motivation
Design stuff is pretty cool. Using a mixture of creativity and logic is useful when your designing products and buildings. 


*ISTPs are optimistic, full of good cheer, loyal to their equals, uncomplicated in their desires, generous, trusting and receptive people who want no part in confining commitments.*
Optimistic. Yep. Sometimes to the point of being childish/careless. Three little birds Don't worry about a thing, cause every little thing will be alright. Simple desires. Generous, willing to lend everything. 


ISFP


ISFPs live in the world of sensation possibilities. They are keenly in tune with the way things look, taste, sound, feel and smell. They have a strong aesthetic appreciation for art, and are likely to be artists in some form, because they are unusually gifted at creating and composing things which will strongly affect the senses. They have a strong set of values, which they strive to consistently meet in their lives. They need to feel as if they're living their lives in accordance with what they feel is right, and will rebel against anything which conflicts with that goal.* They're likely to choose jobs and careers which allow them the freedom of working towards the realization of their value-oriented personal goals.*
I'm generally only in tune with the way things look. I''ve always been associated with the technical of the visual arts. We have the technical which is basically your architecture, product design, and you basically design stuff using visual communication. Then threres the arty side which is just more free-form and undefines.
You may have hard of the two school subjects
-Art
-Graphics/visual communication
One used more rulers and angles and everyone who takes that subject is steriotypically going to become an architect when they grow up. I picked the path of number two because i thought it was more practical


*ISFPs tend to be quiet and reserved, and difficult to get to know well. They hold back their ideas and opinions except from those who they are closest to. They are likely to be kind, gentle and sensitive in their dealings with others. They are interested in contributing to people's sense of well-being and happiness, and will put a great deal of effort and energy into tasks which they believe in.*
True. Nothing to say here. Its all done for me.
My attitude can spin right around depending on the people i'm with. Only then do i start talking and making jokes and laughing all the time. A big contrast from the silence and short sentence answers. To strangers i appear to possibly be quite sensible and smart. To friends i'm an idiot who laughts all the time. 

*ISFPs have a strong affinity for aesthetics and beauty. They're likely to be animal lovers, and to have a true appreciation for the beauties of nature. They're original and independent, and need to have personal space. They value people who take the time to understand the ISFP, and who support the ISFP in pursuing their goals in their own, unique way. People who don't know them well may see their unique way of life as a sign of carefree light-heartedness, but the ISFP actually takes life very seriously, constantly gathering specific information and shifting it through their value systems, in search for clarification and underlying meaning.*
Again, very true. Though more likely to feed/adopt an animal that kill it. I condone hunting. Would be keen to give it a try.

*ISFPs are action-oriented individuals. They are "doers", and are usually uncomfortable with theorizing concepts and ideas, unless they see a practical application. They learn best in a "hands-on" environment, and consequently may become easily bored with the traditional teaching methods, which emphasize abstract thinking.* They do not like impersonal analysis, and are *uncomfortable with the idea of making decisions based strictly on logic.* *Their strong value systems demand that decisions are evaluated against their subjective beliefs, rather than against some objective rules or laws.
*
Same as istp description for the first part. Though as i said decision based solely on logic is not my thing. Could be considered my achilles heel

*ISFPs are extremely perceptive and aware of others. They constantly gather specific information about people, and seek to discover what it means.* They are usually penetratingly accurate in their perceptions of others.
Yep. I keep tabs on everyone. What i perceive their inner thinking to be like. and so on

*ISFPs are warm and sympathetic. They genuinely care about people, and are strongly service-oriented in their desire to please. They have an unusually deep well of caring for those who are close to them, and are likely to show their love through actions, rather than words.*
Yea. Thats a defining part of me


*ISFPs have no desire to lead or control others, just as they have no desire to be led or controlled by others. They need space and time alone to evaluate the circumstances of their life against their value system, and are likely to respect other people's needs for the same.*
True

The ISFP is likely to not give themself enough credit for the things which they do extremely well. Their strong value systems can lead them to be intensely perfectionist, and cause them to judge themselves with unneccesary harshness.
Spose so. Though churning out mediocre pieces of work can become a habit and lead people to get false impressions of your abilities.

The ISFP has many special gifts for the world, especially in the areas of creating artistic sensation, and selflessly serving others. Life is not likely to be extremely easy for the ISFP, because they take life so seriously, but they have the tools to make their lives and the lives of those close to them richly rewarding experiences.
Am i artistic? I copy what i see. When i create originality is never works well. When i draw something i use pictures of existing things and model them off that. I take life seriously but i dont at the same time. Its two conflicting thoughts. The world seems to run so that you must do this and that. Only motivation for trying hard at school is so i can do what i want later on. I want to keep my options open.


----------



## neologismaker (May 19, 2011)

Just scrolling up and down @Voodo Chile, you seem to have bold-faced far more of the ISFP profile.  What made you second-guess your type to be ISTP?


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

You may share characteristics of both, but the idea is to determine which function you prefer to use at least 51% of the time, Fi or Ti?

You may just be more balanced, either naturally or due to development from previous experiences. 

I will say that of all the ISFPs on this forum, I can best relate to the adventurous spirit I sense in your posts, as well as @TheLuckyOne posts (who I also believe had trouble determining Fi vs Ti?). Having this characteristic doesn't make me an ISTP, though, because I still naturally prefer to use Fi most of the time.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

letsride said:


> You may share characteristics of both, but the idea is to determine which function you prefer to use at least 51% of the time, Fi or Ti?
> 
> You may just be more balanced, either naturally or due to development from previous experiences.
> 
> I will say that of all the ISFPs on this forum, I can best relate to the adventurous spirit I sense in your posts, as well as @TheLuckyOne posts (who I also believe had trouble determining Fi vs Ti?). Having this characteristic doesn't make me an ISTP, though, because I still naturally prefer to use Fi most of the time.


Hehe, @letsride I think relate to your posts more than most of the ISFPs on the forum as well.

I did have a lot of trouble determining Fi over Ti, But I think my decision came down to a few points:

1) I am an excellent mechanic, and all through my childhood I had a fascination with cars and tractors. I always figured this was an ISTP trait, until I looked closer. My mechanical ability seems to come from the combination of being an Enneagram 6 and my auxilliary Se...it makes me an excellent troubleshooter. And as for the love of cars, it was mostly aesthetic. I liked the feeling I got from certain designs (my first love was a 1987 Subaru GL 4wd wagon that my aunt drove. I was like 6 at the time)










I was an odd child...

2) I always had an admiration for the blunt and sometimes rude directness of the ISTP, but when I look at it, I realize that that's not actually me, just something I respect. When I'm involved in any interaction, my thoughts are always revolving around "how will this affect the other person?" I tend to hold very radical social views, so this makes even minor interaction relatively painful for me. ISTP's will just say they and not give shit about hurting feelings because they want the truth out there. And while an ISFP may be very deeply concerned about truth (as is the case with me), we still have that overriding fear of hurting whoever we're dealing with.

3) I had been very misled by the typology community to think that ISFP's weren't deep or analytical, but as it turns out, we are. We just usually aren't curmudgeons about it like IxTPs (No offense, curmudgeonly Ti-doms, I love this about you).


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

Yea i suppose school has massively developed my analytical skills. 

I dont know why i do this. Every now and then i'll doubt myself. It'le probably come back next month.
I suppose if you say something to someone and then for the next day or two sort of regret it because you reckon you sounded like a dick (even though it wasnt necessarily offensive but after thinking about it for a while you think that it might have been offensive) then that shows quite a bit about your type


----------



## Zulu (Oct 15, 2011)

I agree with you on that. I tend to say offensive things accidentally and not realize it, until the person I said it to avoids me or acts different around me the next time I see them.


----------



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

Only now do I realize this topic's relevance. I tend to have a well-developed Fi, or so it would seem. However the way I use it is really strange, maybe even disturbing.


----------



## Voodo Chile (Jul 6, 2011)

well 'offensive' can be as simple as not really making eye contact and responding pretty much everything the other person says with 'yea' or 'yip'. 
"Have a good holidays" 
"yip"
and then walk off


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

@TheLuckyOne:

I 100% agree with you. Fi-doms can be very rational, analytical, logical, what word you want to use...Ti's don't have a monopoly on it, although I feel like some think that we do. And speaking as a Ti-dom, I can be very much a curmudgeon. But never to my ISFP brethren: you're my favorite.


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

madhatter said:


> @TheLuckyOne:
> 
> I 100% agree with you. Fi-doms can be very rational, analytical, logical, what word you want to use...Ti's don't have a monopoly on it, although I feel like some think that we do. And speaking as a Ti-dom, I can be very much a *curmudgeon*. But never to my ISFP brethren: you're my favorite.


Marvellous word usage, madam.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

It is possible to share both logical, and feeling techniques when making decisions. It depends on what the situation is, on the way I have to go around fixing it, or doing it.


----------

